# Kaufempfhelung Tablet PC mit Windows oder Linux



## rolandm (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Touch PC oder Tablet,
dass mit Windows oder Linux läuft.

Gibt es da momentan was brauch und bezahlbares am Markt.

Es geht darum, dass ich zu Hause eine Türstation und verschieden Kameras hmdeln möchte.

Das ganze Mobil per WLAN. UMTS brauche ich zunächst nicht.

Die Software dazu gibt es derzeit leider nur für Windows, Linux und OS X.

Ein OS X System scheidet schon mal aus.

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Pc-Zocker (18. Juli 2011)

Nichts geht über das iPad2, da kommt kein Android oder Windows oder sonstwas Tablet ran.
Auf das iPad könntest du Windows portionieren, wie das geht müsste man irgendwo im internet finden.
Am besten ist immernoch Ios in rohform, Windows ist einfach net auf Touchscreens optimiert, nochweniger Linux.
Deshalb Ipad2 oder Ipad


----------



## rolandm (19. Juli 2011)

@Pc-Zocker

danke für deinen Tip.

Aber nach erstem "googlen" erscheint mir der Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen zu stehen. Da kann man ja von 2 Tagen bis unendlich Zeit investieren. Vor allem ist es ja nicht sicher, ob dann alles so läuft, wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Vor allem kostet das Ipad bzw. Ipad2 ja auch nicht wenig.


----------



## jensi251 (19. Juli 2011)

Pc-Zocker schrieb:


> Nichts geht über das iPad2, da kommt kein Android oder Windows oder sonstwas Tablet ran.
> Auf das iPad könntest du Windows portionieren, wie das geht müsste man irgendwo im internet finden.
> Am besten ist immernoch Ios in rohform, Windows ist einfach net auf Touchscreens optimiert, nochweniger Linux.
> Deshalb Ipad2 oder Ipad


 Wieso nur überall von dir diese Apple Lobeshymnen??


Ich würde dir das Acer W500 empfehlen. HAt Win7 und das gibt es auch mit einer Tastatur dazu.


----------



## Ezio (19. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mal im MM ein Tablet mit Win7 ausprobiert, einfach zu bedienen ist was anderes...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Juli 2011)

Pc-Zocker schrieb:


> Nichts geht über das iPad2, da kommt kein Android oder Windows oder sonstwas Tablet ran.
> Auf das iPad könntest du Windows portionieren, wie das geht müsste man irgendwo im internet finden.
> Am besten ist immernoch Ios in rohform, Windows ist einfach net auf Touchscreens optimiert, nochweniger Linux.
> Deshalb Ipad2 oder Ipad


 
Und wie willst du Windows auf einem Ipad installieren  
Zeig mir mal ein Win7 das native auf einem A4 oder A5 läuft?
Das einzige wäre ein VM - aber dann wäre die Performance unterirdisch.


----------



## jensi251 (19. Juli 2011)

Genau, 
PC-Zocker hat einfach Null Ahnung.


----------



## rolandm (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

war gerade noch bei einem Kunden. Auf dem Rückweg bin ich mal kurz in einen MM.
Die hatten das Acer 500 mit Keyboard Dock da.
Scheint für meine Zwecke zu reichen.
Ein wenig Office, Surfen, Mail, Mal ein Video schauen dürfte locker gehen.

Ich müßte nur eine Test Möglichkeit finden, um zu sehen, ob meine Sftware (Management mehrere Überwachungskameras) geht.

Bei MM kostet es im Set 599, bei Amazon 569. Ohne das Keyboard Dock ist es für 473 zu bekommen.

Eine Alternative könnte noch das MSI Windpad 110W sein. Ist ähnlich ausgestattet, kostet etwas mehr und ist noch nicht verfügbar

*Update 22.7.2011 12:00*

Ich war heute noch einmal im MM. Dort konnte ich freundlicherweise am Aussteller meine Managementsoftware zur Kameraüberwachung testen.

Ich war angenehm überrascht, dass sie ganz gut funktioniert.

Da ich ja damit im wesentlichen zu Hause per WLAN zugange bin, stört mich der fehlende UMTS Zugang nicht wirklich. Da kann ich auch das Iphone als Modem nutzen.

Für meine Zwecke ist das Teil eigentlich gut geeignet.

Das Teil wird auch im Set mit einem Keyboard Dock angeboten. Da hat man dann eine normale Tastatur zur Verfügung.

Das das Teil ja BT hat, könnte man auch eine entsprechende Tastatur/Maus Kombi einsetzen. Wäre dann billiger.

Das W500 wird teilweise schon für 450 Euro angeboten.
Ich werde jetzt noch auf das MSI Wndpad W110 warten, und mich dann entscheiden.


----------

